# 10-speed chainring on 9-speed crank?



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're doing 1x10, you're fine slapping a different chain ring on your existing crankset.

You might be best off getting a narrow singlespeed chain ring. Chain compatibility for singlespeed drivetrains varies, because there are some advantages to sticking with 8-speed and singlespeed chains, but 1x drivetrains are more and more common.

Multispeed chain rings have some little refinements to facilitate shifting. They still facilitate shifting when you no longer have a front derailleur, which is not necessarily desirable. Singlespeed chain rings have taller teeth to improve chain retention, and cost about the same, and plain chain rings, without any ramps and pins, are cheapest of all. You might also think about a steel ring - better wear life, there's only one of them, so weight's less of an issue, and if you're planning a 32t or something along those lines, it's not that big either.

I have an Origin-8 "Blade" chain ring in the outer position on my commuter. I wouldn't use it on a high-performance bike with more than one chain ring - it doesn't have ramps or pins. But it's been doing the job fine, and Origin-8 advertises that it's compatible with a 10-speed drivetrain. You can have it in 32t or 34t for a mountain bike. (Or 42t if you're a real beast. But no intermediate sizes.) It's one of the least expensive rings in QBP.

http://www.origin-8.com/?page_id=91&short_code=Alloy+Blade+Chainrings&cl1=CHAINRINGS

A higher-rent option would be an e*thirteen ring, which they say will do 1x10.

http://www.e13components.com/product_guiderings.html

Or a Blackspire ring.

http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5948/263230/0/0

Of course there are others. Anyone with access to a CNC mill can order some aluminum sheet and start knocking out chain rings. If you can find a forged aluminum or steel ring to accept a 10-speed chain (as opposed to aluminum that's just cut from something) there are some wear advantages.

EDIT: silly MTBR is screwing up the threading. This is obviously not the first post...


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

What makes a 10-speed crankset 10-speed?

Seems like a very basic question, but having trouble finding an answer. I've read the 10-speed compatibility sticky on the drivetrain forum, but that just discusses derailleur/crankset compatibility. 

I'm thinking about going 1x10 and am wondering if I can simply put a 10-speed chainring on 9-speed XT cranks. I have a 2x9 setup now, and got lax about checking the chain... I'm past the 1.0 mark so am looking for a new cassette. I want to go to 10-speed at some point, and thought I might just go ahead and start looking for a 10-speed rear derailleur and shifter to go with a new 10-speed cassette.

However, I don't have enough to splurge on a new crankset. Is there some compatibility issue preventing me from putting a 10-speed chainring on my existing 9sp cranks? Again this would be 1x10, so no front derailleur issues. 

Thanks for any info


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

In a bike drive train there are many things that can be optimized...

I would suggest that when SRAM or Shimano, takes the time to design something they take advantage of all hte optimization tricks...

Such as chain line adjustment, optimized FD configuration for a small front ring and so on.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Nevermind... I had replied to a cached session before I saw andrw's response. Thanks!


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

doublepost


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Shimano tech docs are your friend:

http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/index.jsp

Sometimes you will see in the exploded views of various cranksets that they show 9 speed and 10 speed chainrings are interchangeable.


----------

